Ask HN: What automator scripts have you written to make your life easier? - febin
======
RandomGuyDTB
Not sure what fits the bill here but I'm proud to have a Windows XP Minecraft
server that starts on power-on and shuts down on /stop. Thanks, Batch.

Also not much of a script but in XMouse I've mapped my two side buttons on my
Logitech M510 to: \- close and reopen tabs (Firefox/Chrome/Edge) \- undo/redo
(image and video editing) \- the grenade and knife button (any FPS) \- back
and next (file explorers) and a lot more.

------
source99
I mapped CMD-G to copy the full path of whatever I have highlighted in a
finder window.

So if I am using the terminal and I want to give the full path to a file or
folder I use this and then paste it into the finder.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Damn, that sounds really useful. Any source? :)

------
tudelo
I made some autohotkey scripts to open/log in to VM's through putty. Instead
of opening/logging in to 10+ windows I can just hit a few keys. I still think
the workflow is a flawed one but it's good enough.

------
davchana
I code a google apps script to send me a text message every time I receive an
email from specific address.

------
marketgod
My PC cycles through the different symbols in my stock trading account.

It turns on at 7 am and turns off at 4:30.

All my applications launch and fill up the screens automatically using AHK.

